# Beer!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know a few haunters on here make their own beer. Here's something you can do with the leftovers. If there are any leftovers.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3837278/Paintings-are-great-hop-art.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Leftover beer also makes a good slug bait


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Leftover beer? Unheard of!! Blasphemy!! Good day to you, sir. Good day I say!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

As a home brewer and beer snob - I think this would be a great use for Bud, Miller, PBR - all the crappy rice- and- other- adjunct- brewed "beer" !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can just see Evil Andrew at an art show licking the pictures. "This picture has fermented to long." "The hops in this picture were not fully ripened." "This picture tastes perfect, I'll take it!"


----------

